
The American Room (2014) - bilifuduo
https://medium.com/message/the-american-room-3fce9b2b98c5
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8109595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8109595)

------
ajsharp
Well thanks for this. This was wildly good.

